# Louisiana Reds



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, everthing they say about fishing for reds in Louisiana is true! Been wanting to give it a try for sometime now and despite another delay, as a result of last week's tropical storm, we finally got our chance this past Sunday and Monday. My usual fishing partner Mike and I joined up with fellow board member Stuart Brown [GuBrown] and his good friend, and guide, Preston, for two days of high winds and tough weather. Preston normally guides for stripers in Lake Hartwell in North Georgia, but he knows the marsh of Delacroix quite well. As a matter of fact, well enough to tackle the marsh labarinth in a 20 horse john boat with nothing but a good map and a great sense of direction, something I would never attempt to do. I would not even think of going out there with anything less than a compass, a post Katrina map, and, most importantly, a GPS! This is a vast and exciting area, but it can be quite intimidating to one not familiar with marsh fishing. If you don't know someone who can guide you I would strongly recommend hiring a local guide, at least for your first trip. To keep this from becoming an extremely long boring thread, I am going to let a few photos do the talking. I will just say that when fishing the shallow marshes, expect the unexpected, reds could be anywhere, the same is true for largemouth bass. This time of year, however, there are few specks up in the shallows. Sunday was extremely tough for the long rod, with winds out of the East at well over 15 knots with torential storms mixed in. Mike and I still managed to catch a few reds and a couple of bass on the fly. Monday wasn't perfect either, but it was much better, as the strongest of winds had died and we were able to find clearer water. We caught several reds on the fly and missed a few more as well. Over the two days the four of us caught about 20-30 reds, some on the fly others on gold spoons. 



This was great fishing and a great fishing experience as well. I have to thank Stuart and Preston for all of thier help. Mike and I would have been lost without them, and I don't mean that figuratively speaking either.












I caught this big mouth on a topwater BeerBelly fly on about my third cast early Sunday morning.












Later that morning I would miss a really nice topwater red on this same all white BeerBelly fly.












As with this red, most of our fish fell prey to a gold "Spank Bait" like the one hanging from this guys' lower lip.












A better look at "Old Spanky"












Another pretty red, these fish were beautiful, even the "rats" were full of color.












I have more, but it would mostly just be more of the same, photos of beautiful reds caught on gold or copper "Spank Baits".



Again thanks to Stuart and Preston for a great trip!


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Greg, great pics. Must be something in the marsh working on the fishes color. I don't think I've seen a bass with such a deep green. Maybe the new camera. I had a great trip even though none of my fish counted by our professionals standards. Haha. Look forward to fishing with you and Mike again. Never seen such determination with a fly rod. 30+ mph winds would have most back at the dock, much less out blind casting all day. There won't be so much casting when your looking at them. We still have a few good months. 

Whats Chris trying to say putting the FF forum in Misc? Are you FF a rogue group or a bunch of elitists? You can plead the 5th. Watch the calendar 'cause Little Johnny is ready to go!

Thanks, SHB

P.S. Loved seeing the Flylipps in action. Those are some nice creations. I'm sure there is a new batch being put together. All you flytiers need to check out some of Gregs work @ www.FLYLIPPS.com.They look even better in the water.


----------

